# heater problem



## billy55 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi, has anyone else had problems with their heater..mine is nice and warm whilst travelling at 50/60mph, however when stopped in traffic nothing but cold air comes from the vents? Any soloutions/suggestions?


billy


----------

